# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  كلمة هيئة هل تكتب ( هيأة ) أو ( هيئة ) ؟

## أبو أحمد العنزي

كلمة هيئة هل تكتب ( هيأة ) أو ( هيئة ) ؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

فيها خلاف والمشهور هيئة.

----------


## أبو الإمام الأثري

> فيها خلاف والمشهور هيئة.


 نلاجو زيادة توضيح عن رأي الفريقين و أدلة كل فريق

----------


## أبو أحمد العنزي

> فيها خلاف والمشهور هيئة.


 جزاك الله خيرا..
لو توضح المسألة أكثر .. وهل المسألة واسعة وسهلة وهل بعض قواعد الإملاء فيها خلاف قوي؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

الخلاف في هذه المسألة خلاف اصطلاحي في الأصل، لأن جل مسائل الرسم من الاصطلاح الذي لا مشاحة فيه.
ولكن علماء الرسم وضعوا بعض القواعد المستقراة من مرسوم الكلمات تسهيلا على المتعلم، مثل قاعدة أقوى الحركات.
فجاء بعض المتأخرين وكثير من المعاصرين فظنوا أن هذه القاعدة أو تلك دستور لا يصح خرقه.
والقدماء بينوا أن هناك استثناءات كثيرة في مسائل الرسم، وأنه لا يخلو باب من شذوذ، ولكن أغلب المعاصرين لم يرضوا بهذا فأرادوا أن يجعلوا قوانين الإملاء أمرا مطلقا لا يقبل الاستثناء، ومن أجل هذا قابلوا الشذوذ المستعمل بالشذوذ في تطبيق القاعدة.
قاعدة الحركات المشهورة أن الحرف يرسم على أقوى الحركتين حركته وحركة ما قبله، بناء على أن ترتيب الحركات هو: الكسر ثم الضم ثم الفتح ثم السكون.
وبناء على هذه القاعدة ينبغي أن تكتب (هيأة) هكذا على ألف، وإلى هذا مال المجمع في قراره طردا للقاعدة.
ولكن المشهور عند القدماء أن الياء هنا لها قوة حركة الكسر، وبناء عليه ينبغي أن تكتب هكذا (هيئة).
وهذا الرأي هو الراجح لأنه هو المشهور عند أهل العلم من قديم، ولأنه هو المعروف في الكلمات المشابهة مثل (الحطيئة) فلم أقف على أحد كتبها (الحطيأة) مثلا.
وكما قلت سابقا: الخلاف في جميع مسائل الرسم واسع؛ لأنه اصطلاح.
والله تعالى أعلم.

----------


## أبو الإمام الأثري

جزاك الله خيرا ، و أعتذر عن خطـئـي في كتابة كلمة ( نرجو )  :Smile:

----------


## مخيل

قد أوقع المجمع بقراره سنة 1960 ، الناس في حيرة وبلبلة ، والواقع يبدو لي أن المجمع جانبه الصواب ، وإلا فهيئة تكتب هكذا فقد وردت الكلمة في القرآن الكرينم مرتين " أن أخلق لكم من الطين كهيئة الطير"   وأعرف ما سيقال حول الرسم القرآني ، وكذلك المجمع نفسه أثبتها في الوسيط في مادة " هيئ " هيئة ، فليت شعري كيف ايخالف قرارهم عملهم في معجمهم  ، وهم كأنهم يصرون على رأيهم فعندما أقروا مشروع الدكتور رمضان عبد التواب ، لم يعتمدوا كلمة هيئة ضمن القرار المعدل في السبعينيات من القرن المنصرم ، ولم يشيروا إلى عدم الموافقة فالدكتور عبدالتواب أثبت هذه الكلمة ضمن الكلمات هكذا " هيئة " فليت المجمع يعيد النظر في هذا ، وعندي أن هيئة تكتب هكذا لأمور هي : 
1- عمل الأوائل جميعا . 
2- قاعدة التسهيل وكلام ابن جني فيها وكذلك ما ذكره في الشافية بخصوص هيئة حال الادغام تصبح هيّة 
3- كلمة مشابهة لها وهي شيء عندما تثنى تصبح شيئان ، وما علمت أحدا كتبها شيآن . 
4- سكون الياء اللينة أقوى من الفتح في الهمزة ، ولذلك من ناحية صوتية يجب أن تراعي حركة الياء اللينة مع الهمزة فترسم على النبرة . 
هذا وأرجو أن أكون قد وفقت للبيان فإن أصبت فمن الله وإن غيره فالصفح من الله .

----------


## مخيل

تصحيح مهم " القرآن الكريم "  ، كيف يخالف ،

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> فليت شعري كيف ايخالف قرارهم عملهم في معجمهم


وفقك الله وسدد خطاك
قرارات المجمع تخالف المعجم في بعض الأحيان، ولذلك لا يعد الباحثون ما في المعجم من إقرارات المجمع.
بل إن المجمع نفسه يصدر قرارات متناقضة في كثير من الأحيان، ويظهر هذا واضحا عند الموازنة بين قراراته القديمة وقراراته الحديثة.
وهناك رسالة جيدة في بيان ما في هذه القرارات من أوهام وغيرها للباحث خالد العصيمي بعنوان (القرارات النحوية والصرفية لمجمع اللغة العربية بالقاهرة).

----------


## مخيل

جزاك الله خيرا أخي أبا مالك ، وأثابك على حسن سمتك وسهولة عبارتك ، وجمال منطقك ، ولو تكرمت علي عندي استفسار لك ، كنت قبل قد سجلت في المجلس تحت مسمي أبا الخيرات ، ثم خيبني جهازي فاستبدلته ، وحصل أن غيرت اسم التسجيل ، فهل يمكن أن أعيد ذلك الاسم . وجزاك الله خيراو السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته (ابتسامة)

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

آمين وإياك يا أخي الكريم
ولعلك تعرض طلبك في مجلس الشكاوى والاقتراحات حتى ينظر فيه المشرف التقني.

----------


## حسين بن محمد

لا أعلم وجها صحيحا لكتابتها هكذا ( هيئة ) بزيادة سنة عليها همزة ! مع أن كثيرا من المحدثين أقروه وعملوا به .

ويظهر أن الصحيح رسمها على مذهب من خفف الهمزة ( هية ) ، وضبطها على مذهب من  حققها ؛ فتكون علامة الهمزة ( ء ) على المتسع ( المدة أو المطة ) بين الياء  والهاء ، وهذا صعب عمله إلا بخط اليد ؛ لأن أكثر خطوط الحاسوب المعروفة - وحتى  المطابع - لا تدعمها غالبا . 
فتكتب هكذا تقريبا ( هيـءـة ) ، كما هي في المصاحف .
أي على ثلاثة أحرف (  هاء وياء وهاء أخرى ) ، وبين الياء والهاء الآخرة تُضبط الكلمة بوضع  الهمزة على المتسع الذي يُراعى حال رسم الكلمة .

ومن شاء رسمها وضبطها على التحقيق ( هيأة ) ، فترسم الهمزة ألفا على الأصل ، وهذا هو القياس عند من حقق الهمزة .

أما رسم ياء زائدة ( أو سنة ) بين الياء والهاء ( هيئة ) فلا أعلم له وجها صحيحا كما ذكرت ، ولا أجد أحدا قال به قديما .
ويبدو - والله أعلم - أنه ظهر مع ظهور المطابع ، إذ بدل أن يجعلوا قالبا  خاصا للهمزة على المتسع كما وضعوه للمصحف الأميري لاحقا ، استبدلوا به  القالب الآخر للهمزة على الياء ؛ استسهالا لقرب الشبه ربما أو خطأ أو جهلا ، ونضطر لذلك كتابتها على الآلة الكاتبة أو الحاسوب إلى يومنا هذا . وعن  نفسي لا أكتبها كذلك بخط يدي .
ومثلها في ذلك كلمة ( مسـءـول ) وغيرها ، فالهمزة فيها جميعا على المتسع .

وصار للكلمة الآن ثلاث صور صحيحة ( هيّة ) لمن خففها ، و ( هيـءـة ) لمن  حققها ضبطا مع رسمها على التخفيف ، أو ( هيأة ) رسما وضبطا على التحقيق .

ولا وجه لرسمها ( هيئة ) إلا اضطرارا ، وعندها تكون ( هيأة ) أولى وأحسن .

والله أعلم .

----------


## مخيل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته : 
ولا وجه لرسمها ( هيئة ) إلا اضطرارا ، وعندها تكون ( هيأة ) أولى وأحسن .
أخي الكريم من قال إن الأوائل لم ينصوا على هذا فما كتبوه ينص على رايهم فعلينا أن نرجع إلى المخطوطات ، وأنت كأنك تشير إلى رسم المصحف وهم عندما رسموها على المطة إشارة منهم إلى حذفها وعدم قوتها ، والقاعدة العامة أن الهمزة المفتوحة إذا سبقت بساكن (صحيح ) رسمت على الالف ، وإذا سبقت بياء مد رسمت على نبرة ، وبقي الإشكال في الياء الساكنة اللينة وهنا نحتاج إلى قاعدة الأقوى ولذلك قال ابن جني إذا استشكل عليك رسم الهمزة فردها إلى ما تسهل به أو تبدل فهو أقرب إلى الصواب ، ولذلك نص ابن قتيبة أنها تحذف إذا كان قبل هاء التأنيث ياء كــ :" الهية " إشارة إلى ضعفها ، ولاأريد أن أزيد عليك فسيخرج بحث في هذه المسألة سينشر قريبا ولكن أريد أن أنبهك إلى أن الرسم العربي في الخط راق إلى درجة أنهم يشيرون بالكتابة إلى معان قد تخفى علينا فلنتأمل ولا نتسرع وأعجبني قول من قال فلنحافظ على الرسم القرآني ولنتعلم منه ونستقي منه حلولا لمشاكلنا ، والله الهادي سواء السبيل . (ابتسامة)

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

إخواني الفضلاء ،
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ، وبعد :
إنَّ الهمزة في كلمة : هيئة منْ حقِّهاـ في الأصل ـ أن تُرسمَ مفردةً على السطرِ ؛ طبقًا لقاعدة الأقوى ؛ ذلكَ أنَّ الياء مدًّا أو لينا أقوى منَ الفتحةِ ، ولا يناسبُها إلا إفرادُ الهمزة على السطر ، لكنْ نظرنا فوجَدْنا ما قبلَ الهمزةِ يمكنُ أن يتَّصلَ بما بعدها ، فرسمنا الهمزة على ياء أو نبرة ، هذا الذي تعلَّمناهُ من أستاذنا الدكتور: رمضان عبد التواب ، وقد كنتُ ـ أيام الطلب ـ نظمتُ ما تعلمته منه في : الدُّرة الأرجُوزة في رسم الكلم المهموزة ، وذكرتُ فيها حكمَ رسمِ الهمزةِ في كلمة : هيئة و أمثالها ، فقلتُ :
وَإِنْ تَكُ الهَمْزَةُ طِبْقَ الْقَاعِدَةْ ..... مِنْ حَقِّهَا بِأَنْ تَكُونَ مُفْرَدَةْ
وَأَمْكَنَ اتِّصَالُ حَرْفٍ قَبْلَهَا ........... بما يَلِيهَا فَلْتَضَعْ يَاءً لهَا
وَهَاكَ شَيْئًا هَيْئَةً وَبِيئَةْ ................. أَمْثِلَةً وَجَيْئَلاً خَطِيئَةْ
وَبَعْضُهُمْ يَقُولُ هَذَا إِنْ وَقَعْ .......... فَرَسمُهَا بمَطَّةٍ أَوْ مُتَّسَعْ
وَرَغْمَ أنَّ مَا رَأَوْهُ مُمْكِنُ ......... فَنَبرُهَا كَمَا ذَكَرْتُ أَحْسَنُ
وهذا النظم موجود بمجلس اللغة العربية فليراجع ، 
هذا والله الموفق ، والسلام .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

هل سمعتم أو قرأتم أن أحدا كتب ( الحطيئة ) على الألف ؟
أرجو إفادتي في هذه الكلمة بالتحديد، وما الفرق بينها وبين ( هيئة ) ؟

----------


## القارئ المليجي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله.
هذا وقته.
كنت قد نقلتُ من خط أستاذي عبد الوالي غُنَيْم هذا الكتيب (نتيجة الإملاء وقواعد الترقيم) تأليف مصطفى عناني بك .... المفتش الأول للعلوم العربية بالمعاهد الدينية .... الطبعة الخامسة 1356 - 1937 .
[وهو أحد أعضاء اللجنة التي قامت بضبط المصحف ورسمه مشاركة مع/ حفني ناصف وأحمد الإسكندري].
قال:
الهمزة المتوسطة
.. .... ... ...
(1) إذا سُبقتْ بياءٍ ساكنة رُسمت فوق المتسع أو على نبرة، مثل: هذا شيئُك، وخذ شيئَك، واكتفِ بشيئِك، وهيئة، وهنيئًا، وجيئل.
وقال في التنبيهات:
(1) المراد بالمتسع المطة التي تصل ما قبل الهمزة بما بعدها، ووضع الهمزة عليها هو الأصل وعليه رسم المصحف العثماني، أما النبرة - أي السِّنَّة - فهي من زيادة المتأخرين لتحسين الخط.
وأرى أنها لا توضع إلاَّ عند أمن اللبس، وقد يتعين أحدهما دفعًا للبس، فتُكتب همزة (ييـءَـس) المفتوحة على المتسع، والمكسورة على نبرة هكذا (ييئِس)، ولا داعي إلى كتابة الأولى بالألف للفرق بينهما كما رأى صاحب المطالع.
انتهى كلامه، ومن خط الأستاذ عبد الوالي نقلتُ.

----------


## المصباح المنير

جزيتم خيرا على نقاشكم الطيب



> تصحيح مهم " القرآن الكريم "  ، كيف يخالف ،


لا أحد خالف القرآن, فالموضوع عن رسم كلمة في المصحف, ورسم المصحف من اجتهاد الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم.

----------


## مخيل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله : 
أخي أبا مالك ، لم أر قبل من كتب الخطيئة على الألف ، ولكن سبب المخالفة بينها وبين هيئة هو أن الياء في الخطيئة مدية أي ما قبل الياء مكسور ، فعندما تبدل الهمزة تبدل ياء ( الخطيّة ) ، وهذا مالم يلاحظه من أراد أن تكتب همزة هيأة على النبرة ، فعندما تبدل الهمزة  تصبح ياء كما نص ابن قتيبة رحمه الله ، بينما ياء هيئة ياء لينة أي ما قبلها مفتوح ، وهذا سبب اللبس ، واللره أعلم . 
وأما أخي المصباح المنير فأنا ما كتبت كيف يخالف القرآن ولا يفهم مما كتبت بل العكس تماما فأنا هذه نصي : "  وإلا فهيئة تكتب هكذا فقد وردت الكلمة في القرآن الكرينم مرتين " أن أخلق لكم من الطين كهيئة الطير" وأعرف ما سيقال حول الرسم القرآني

----------


## مخيل

تصحيحات 
أقصد على ( ما لم يلاحظه من أراد أن تكتب همزة هيئة على الألف ) . ( والله أعلم ).

----------


## حميد المرزوقي

> جزيتم خيرا على نقاشكم الطيب
> 
> لا أحد خالف القرآن, فالموضوع عن رسم كلمة في المصحف, ورسم المصحف من اجتهاد الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم.


رسم القرآن الكريم ليس اجتهادا من الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم بل هو توقيفي كما قال المحققون، وحجتهم هي تلك الياء الزائدة في قوله تعالى ( والسماء بنيناها بأيـيـد ) سورة الذاريات - الآية 47
والبعض يرى أنها أُضيفت للتفريق بين معنيين مختلفين، وهو قول مردود بوجود كلمات في القرآن الكريم متشابهة رسماً ومختلفة معنىً، فما الداعي إلى تكلف ذلك التمييز بإضافة حرف زائد مع كلمة الأيد دون غيرها !!!.
لكن لا نقول زائد بلا فائدة، بل فيه سر إلهي خاص.

----------

